

HP linux netbook - j00p34
http://www.handlewithlinux.com/hp-linux-netbook

======
noonespecial
Note to HP: Put a _great big_ honkin' light visible from both front and back
that blinks obnoxiously whenever the web cam is getting power. Trust me on
this one.

